
Signal down worldwide for 2hrs - porjo
https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/7460
======
porjo
No explanation yet as to the cause, other than to say via Twitter: "The outage
was not caused by a DDoS or any other type of attack."

[https://twitter.com/signalapp/status/970781128331214849](https://twitter.com/signalapp/status/970781128331214849)

